# Stopping for Fast Food and Such



## darryl997

I'm sure someone has brought this up somewhere but I didn't see it. How do you all handle the (usually drunk or at least buzzed) passengers who want to pick up fast food during the trip? Last night, I had to wait for a Domino's pizza carryout then another pax had me go to a jack in the box where the line was way too long, deviate to a Wendy's that turned out to be closed, then ended up in a McD line. He did tip $16 so I kinda forgave him and gave him a four rating (vs. The two he was going to get cause i waited for him for about 8 min as well). I also waited for someone to stop at WalGreens once. This has begun to irritate me since the vast majority of the fare is mileage while time is negligible. Thus, it's a lot of wasted time. What do you think?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Yeah,why would passengers who are paying get to make stops along the way. Especially after only tipping 16 bucks. And those wasted miles between restaurants? Yeah you got screwed.


----------



## Roogy

I only do it for females who are attractive. No fatties. If they don't match this criteria I'd make an excuse like "Uber sent us an email the other day saying we can't make fast food stops and they monitor our locations with the GPS".


----------



## Doug54915

Your passenger gave you a $16 tip yet you gave him a 4 star rating?

This is concerning to me. Unless the passenger did something wrong that you did not post, in my opinion, I think you need to stop driving for Uber. Your passenger is the passenger other Uber drivers would love.


----------



## Roogy

Doug54915 said:


> Your passenger gave you a $16 tip yet you gave him a 4 star rating?
> 
> This is concerning to me. Unless the passenger did something wrong that you did not post, In my opinion, I think you need to stop driving for Uber. Your passenger is the passenger other a Uber drivers would love.


Agree with what Doug said. The $16 tip is probably more than you would've gotten with the 20 minutes or so you lost between waiting for the passenger and the fast food run-around. btw I've had 1 tip in my 2+ months of driving. I don't think you need to "stop driving for Uber" like Doug said, but I would give a 5 star after that tip.


----------



## Realityshark

darryl997 said:


> I'm sure someone has brought this up somewhere but I didn't see it. How do you all handle the (usually drunk or at least buzzed) passengers who want to pick up fast food during the trip? Last night, I had to wait for a Domino's pizza carryout then another pax had me go to a jack in the box where the line was way too long, deviate to a Wendy's that turned out to be closed, then ended up in a McD line. He did tip $16 so I kinda forgave him and gave him a four rating (vs. The two he was going to get cause i waited for him for about 8 min as well). I also waited for someone to stop at WalGreens once. This has begun to irritate me since the vast majority of the fare is mileage while time is negligible. Thus, it's a lot of wasted time. What do you think?


At least they had the decency to tip.


----------



## Kim Chi

Roogy said:


> I only do it for females who are attractive. No fatties. If they don't match this criteria I'd make an excuse like "Uber sent us an email the other day saying we can't make fast food stops and they monitor our locations with the GPS".


Good. That will give a positive reason to say..No!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Roogy said:


> I only do it for females who are attractive. No fatties. If they don't match this criteria I'd make an excuse like "Uber sent us an email the other day saying we can't make fast food stops and they monitor our locations with the GPS".


I do the same regardless of how attractive the females are. Not going to waste the time or put up with customers who think my back seat is a picnic table for drunks.


----------



## driveLA

You seem to lack some common sense skills 

For starters, if someone tips you 16 for the ride you described it's automatically 5 stars. 

Secondly it's one thing to go through a drive through but to wait for a pizza to be made is a good 20 to 40 minutes. With the drive thrus you usually bite the bullet and hope it goes fast or they tip or at least buy you lunch or all of the above. If they don't, then you rate accordingly. 

Waiting for a pizza though? You don't wait for that unless they tell you you are being tipped in advance.


----------



## darryl997

He got a 4 because I was VERY irritated with him regardless of the tip. The pizza situation had just happened and was ordered in my car and they insinuated a tip that I didn't get. As far as the other, I arrived at the house party he was at. There was a group outside, I waited and then asked I'd anyone had called an Uber. They didn't know. I called him, he didn't answer. I texted, waited another moment and called again right before I would've driven off. I saw him answer...he was outside the whole time. He then asked me to wait another moment then went got his girlfriend...then we began our trip home where first he wanted to stop at Jack in the box but the line was long, then took me out of the way to Wendy's that had just closed then to Mc D which was about a five minute wait. Had he not tipped, he would've gotten a 2. I have a 4.78 rating after MANY trips and while tipping isn't the norm, I've gotten almost $50 wnorth of tips in my 3 weeks of driving. I only do it for 2-3 hours about two-three times a week. Although the tip did make up for a lot of what he did and all the waiting, I still couldn't justify a 5.


----------



## Bart McCoy

well we do get 25cents/minute to wait....

but $16 tip? i probably would have given him a 5 star regardless of how bad a pax he was unless he tore up my car or something


----------



## darryl997

OK...I get your point. $16 should've made up for it all. I get it. But in the spur of the moment, I was agitated. If giving him a 4 instead of a 5 makes me a horrible driver, so be it. But emotion and irritation at the moment got the best of me. I was wrong.


----------



## Bart McCoy

you're a horrible driver, you should be ashamed


----------



## Oh My

They always say they're going to tip and think your declining a burger suffices as their "tip" offer and since you don't want a burger you don't want the cash either. I don't want food and neither does the bum shaking a can in front of Walgreens.

I picked up a rider that had entered her destination address. On the way she mumbled something about Taco Bell. I said "only if it's not busy, we don't get paid to wait". Well, Taco Bell and back home 1 mile away was her destination. Only one person in drive through....what does she do? Orders $38 worth of crap and it takes the hooodrat rider vs. the hoodrat worker 10 minutes to argue with each other through the speaker, nevermind my rider acted like she had never been to Taco Bell before. I shut off the car while waiting for all if this. She did tip $5 after I gave her the evil eye in the rearview mirror.

No, "just stop at Walgreens" either. The two requests I had of this, there is no parking lot at either in Chicago. Nevermind they are staffed by the slowest ghetto clerks that money can buy. There is only ONE clerk in these stores here and if more than 3 people in line they yell I.C.3. over the intercom and another clerk might appear from the backroom maybe 5 minutes later. And nevermind here, old ladies with 13 expired coupons and bums turning in their coins for bills or buying something with $12 of quarters, nickels and dimes.

Throw a $10 bill over the seat (after I picked you up from your penthouse) (after waiting 5 minutes) and I'd be happy to drive around the block for you 11 times while you "just run in".

We get paid to keep these cars moving here and nothing more. We are not personal assistants, chauffers or valets. And Uber needs to get that "Your Personal Driver" motto off the app and change it to "Cheap door-to-door reliable rides". Or they can get these people out of believing that "a gratuity is included".

Control your customer (and keep your vehicle moving!).


----------



## bunnydoodoo

driveLA said:


> You seem to lack some common sense skills
> 
> For starters, if someone tips you 16 for the ride you described it's automatically 5 stars.
> 
> Secondly it's one thing to go through a drive through but to wait for a pizza to be made is a good 20 to 40 minutes. With the drive thrus you usually bite the bullet and hope it goes fast or they tip or at least buy you lunch or all of the above. If they don't, then you rate accordingly.
> 
> Waiting for a pizza though? You don't wait for that unless they tell you you are being tipped in advance.


about that "being told you are being tipped in advance". i get alot of people saying they are gonna take care of me, for doing things they are grateful for (such as letting their 5th and 6th friend climb in the back on top of the 3 seated people). you arrive and they get out and say "i'm going to tip you so big, don't worry", assuming they are gonna do it on the app. HA! none of these rides ever pan out as intended. only the people who don't talk stupid whip out the cash when we arrive and then i'm actually shocked and amazed and THANKFUL.


----------



## frndthDuvel

bunnydoodoo said:


> about that "being told you are being tipped in advance". i get alot of people saying they are gonna take care of me, for doing things they are grateful for (such as letting their 5th and 6th friend climb in the back on top of the 3 seated people). you arrive and they get out and say "i'm going to tip you so big, don't worry", assuming they are gonna do it on the app. HA! none of these rides ever pan out as intended. only the people who don't talk stupid whip out the cash when we arrive and then i'm actually shocked and amazed and THANKFUL.


This has happened one time to me, somewhat recently too, after 500 rides or so. While this forum has provided untold wealth and info and expectancy control, I think the only way one really learns some lessons is to experience them. Got a call for an XL, turned around and then it canceled. 4 minutes later another Ping same addy. I get there for a group of little English speaking (nttiawwt) but expensively dressed Holiday drunks , 6 turns into 8 with promise of big tip, demand for an Aux cord and promises of a big tip again during the ride. A LOUD ride, I usually do not mind if the riders want it loud, I like loud. But the fact that 8 folks were bouncing in my car started me to thinkin it better be at least 40 bucks for the tip. We get there of course, and no tip, just a big thanks. 
The second time I have rated somebody under a 5. They got a 2! And I kicked myself the rest of the night. GET TIP UP FRONT if I am going to do something so freekin stupid. And I do drive for UBER?LYFT so......... At least I did not see my rating drop after their ride. I forgot that I could have said hey, its going to take 2 cars no matter what. 50 bucks gets us rolling. Even and SUV won't carry 8.
About a week later I feel like I jumped the Uber Broom, with my first puker. However, does it count if they puke outside of the car? while still strapped in? Thank goodness for the husband knowing she was looking for the door and we were in a driveway not moving. I guess it is invevitable!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oh My said:


> They always say they're going to tip and think your declining a burger suffices as their "tip" offer and since you don't want a burger you don't want the cash either. I don't want food and neither does the bum shaking a can in front of Walgreens.
> 
> I picked up a rider that had entered her destination address. On the way she mumbled something about Taco Bell. I said "only if it's not busy, we don't get paid to wait". Well, Taco Bell and back home 1 mile away was her destination. Only one person in drive through....what does she do? Orders $38 worth of crap and it takes the hooodrat rider vs. the hoodrat worker 10 minutes to argue with each other through the speaker, nevermind my rider acted like she had never been to Taco Bell before. I shut off the car while waiting for all if this. She did tip $5 after I gave her the evil eye in the rearview mirror.
> 
> No, "just stop at Walgreens" either. The two requests I had of this, there is no parking lot at either in Chicago. Nevermind they are staffed by the slowest ghetto clerks that money can buy. There is only ONE clerk in these stores here and if more than 3 people in line they yell I.C.3. over the intercom and another clerk might appear from the backroom maybe 5 minutes later. And nevermind here, old ladies with 13 expired coupons and bums turning in their coins for bills or buying something with $12 of quarters, nickels and dimes.
> 
> Throw a $10 bill over the seat (after I picked you up from your penthouse) (after waiting 5 minutes) and I'd be happy to drive around the block for you 11 times while you "just run in".
> 
> We get paid to keep these cars moving here and nothing more. We are not personal assistants, chauffers or valets. And Uber needs to get that "Your Personal Driver" motto off the app and change it to "Cheap door-to-door reliable rides". Or they can get these people out of believing that "a gratuity is included".
> 
> Control your customer (and keep your vehicle moving!).


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

That was a great rant !
How many times people say I'm going to take care of you and don't. 
I've told people when they say that "I've heard that before ", then they say, you never heard it from me.
And the hamburger for a tip, rich people pull the same crap in limousine companies. Hey you want something to eat ? No,then no tip. Or if you say yes, then you still don't get a tip.
Or the ever popular, is the tip.included ???


----------



## bunnydoodoo

i guess if they offer you something from the drive thru, pick something non-perishable and take it home for later. when you don't get tipped atleast you got something for a later time.


----------



## UberXTampa

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That was a great rant !
> How many times people say I'm going to take care of you and don't.
> I've told people when they say that "I've heard that before ", then they say, you never heard it from me.
> And the hamburger for a tip, rich people pull the same crap in limousine companies. Hey you want something to eat ? No,then no tip. Or if you say yes, then you still don't get a tip.
> Or the ever popular, is the tip.included ???


I once got this "I am going to take care of you" asshole making me wait 27 minutes in the mall while he picked a Luis Vuitton purse for his *****. He had his bags in my trunk, I couldn't simply end the trip and move on. He said he will be back immediately and he appeared after 27 minutes. 1 star is all I could do when he did not tip! I don't know if standing my ground applies in such a situation  what he did was an attack on my being.


----------



## Txchick

Oh My said:


> They always say they're going to tip and think your declining a burger suffices as their "tip" offer and since you don't want a burger you don't want the cash either. I don't want food and neither does the bum shaking a can in front of Walgreens.
> 
> I picked up a rider that had entered her destination address. On the way she mumbled something about Taco Bell. I said "only if it's not busy, we don't get paid to wait". Well, Taco Bell and back home 1 mile away was her destination. Only one person in drive through....what does she do? Orders $38 worth of crap and it takes the hooodrat rider vs. the hoodrat worker 10 minutes to argue with each other through the speaker, nevermind my rider acted like she had never been to Taco Bell before. I shut off the car while waiting for all if this. She did tip $5 after I gave her the evil eye in the rearview mirror.
> 
> No, "just stop at Walgreens" either. The two requests I had of this, there is no parking lot at either in Chicago. Nevermind they are staffed by the slowest ghetto clerks that money can buy. There is only ONE clerk in these stores here and if more than 3 people in line they yell I.C.3. over the intercom and another clerk might appear from the backroom maybe 5 minutes later. And nevermind here, old ladies with 13 expired coupons and bums turning in their coins for bills or buying something with $12 of quarters, nickels and dimes.
> 
> Throw a $10 bill over the seat (after I picked you up from your penthouse) (after waiting 5 minutes) and I'd be happy to drive around the block for you 11 times while you "just run in".
> 
> We get paid to keep these cars moving here and nothing more. We are not personal assistants, chauffers or valets. And Uber needs to get that "Your Personal Driver" motto off the app and change it to "Cheap door-to-door reliable rides". Or they can get these people out of believing that "a gratuity is included".
> 
> Control your customer (and keep your vehicle moving!).


Priceless & soooo true!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

UberXTampa said:


> I once got this "I am going to take care of you" asshole making me wait 27 minutes in the mall while he picked a Luis Vuitton purse for his *****. He had his bags in my trunk, I couldn't simply end the trip and move on. He said he will be back immediately and he appeared after 27 minutes. 1 star is all I could do when he did not tip! I don't know if standing my ground applies in such a situation  what he did was an attack on my being.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

People use the same trick in the limousine business, I'll be back in 5 minutes, 3 hours later they come back. They tell you I'll be back in 5 minutes so that you don't take off and make sure you're still waiting for them. Especially if they run in and won't take your phone number.
My record waiting in one spot for a guy who ran in without telling me shit or taking my phone number is 12 hours.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberXTampa said:


> I once got this "I am going to take care of you" asshole making me wait 27 minutes in the mall while he picked a Luis Vuitton purse for his *****. He had his bags in my trunk, I couldn't simply end the trip and move on. He said he will be back immediately and he appeared after 27 minutes. 1 star is all I could do when he did not tip! I don't know if standing my ground applies in such a situation  what he did was an attack on my being.


Experience can be a harsh mistress. Get any promised tips UPFRONT when they are promised and never, EVER let someone leave their bags in the car while they shop. "Sorry sir/mam I won't be able to wait for you while you are inside. I'm sure you won't have to wait long for the next Fuber. Please take your bags with you (as you are putting them on the curb)." No arguments. Put the bags on the curb and end the trip while driving away.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Experience can be a harsh mistress. Get any promised tips UPFRONT when they are promised and never, EVER let someone leave their bags in the car while they shop. "Sorry sir/mam I won't be able to wait for you while you are inside. I'm sure you won't have to wait long for the next Fuber. Please take your bags with you (as you are putting them on the curb)." No arguments. Put the bags on the curb and end the trip while driving away.


What would they say if you told them you would wait, but were going to cancel afte 5 minutes and they would have to request a new ride every 5 minutes. That would be good enough wait time for not moving for me.


----------



## BlkGeep

Drive thru I'll put up with but your getting rated lower regardless of tip. I earned the tip, you earned the rating. Anything else its standard: Pickup times are less than five minutes, request a driver when your ready again and let me help someone else who needs it now. End trip, good bye.


----------



## Realityshark

Roogy said:


> I only do it for females who are attractive. No fatties. If they don't match this criteria I'd make an excuse like "Uber sent us an email the other day saying we can't make fast food stops and they monitor our locations with the GPS".


"No fatties" Perfect. I hope you tell them the reason that you wont stop for fast food is because they are too fat.


----------



## UberDriver2014

I occasionally get riders who want to 'stop real quick.' Honestly, its yet to be an issue. Sometimes its a convenience store stop and sometimes a drive through. I simply tell them in advance that there is no eating in the car. Only one drunk passenger objected, but they sat there quietly with their fast food bag until they got to their home.

On NYE I had two female passengers that insisted on waiting in the drive through at McDonald's - despite the long line.

It was a surge, so their 7 mile trip billed out at $175. I'd wait in that line all day.....


----------



## RideshareGuru

bunnydoodoo said:


> i guess if they offer you something from the drive thru, pick something non-perishable and take it home for later. when you don't get tipped atleast you got something for a later time.


What, exactly is non-perishable from a drive-thru? A happy meal toy? lol


----------



## RideshareGuru

One of my best rides ever included a 30 minute Taco Bell stop. It was at 3x surge on 4th of July. The drive thru was slammed, so I recommended that the pax go in to order. Those dumb *****es ate their food in the restaurant while I sat back, turned off the engine and listened to the radio while earning $32/hr. Then they took a 10 mile trip to boot!


----------



## cybertec69

darryl997 said:


> I'm sure someone has brought this up somewhere but I didn't see it. How do you all handle the (usually drunk or at least buzzed) passengers who want to pick up fast food during the trip? Last night, I had to wait for a Domino's pizza carryout then another pax had me go to a jack in the box where the line was way too long, deviate to a Wendy's that turned out to be closed, then ended up in a McD line. He did tip $16 so I kinda forgave him and gave him a four rating (vs. The two he was going to get cause i waited for him for about 8 min as well). I also waited for someone to stop at WalGreens once. This has begun to irritate me since the vast majority of the fare is mileage while time is negligible. Thus, it's a lot of wasted time. What do you think?


I am a Taxi, I pick you up and drop you off, that's it, no pit stops on the way, especially for food, go buy your own car if you want to go for a shopping spree.


----------



## UberDriver2014

My only real issue with going to stop for food is it can often leave a lingering smell in the car and McD's is a very recognizable smell.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

frndthDuvel said:


> What would they say if you told them you would wait, but were going to cancel afte 5 minutes and they would have to request a new ride every 5 minutes. That would be good enough wait time for not moving for me.


Might work if they did NOT have any bags/luggage. If they leave bags/luggage you HAVE to wait for them.....and many customers know it.


----------



## Ram

I always say we are busy to night and I have to get back on road & up to now I had rejected there offering for tips by saying no thank you, just paying for your ride make me happy. But by offering water and gum and radio and aux , air condition control to pax collected 50 to 100 a week


----------



## cybertec69

Ram said:


> I always say we are busy to night and I have to get back on road & up to now I had rejected there offering for tips by saying no thank you, just paying for your ride make me happy. But by offering water and gum and radio and aux , air condition control to pax collected 50 to 100 a week


I don't need to feed them, I get plenty of tips without doing so, I do offer AUX or a charging cable when they need it, and that's all.


----------



## driveLA

lol ya i've gotten those ******bags that make special requests at the beginning of the ride with promise of a tip or being "taken care of" and towards the end of the ride all that big talk turns into "5 stars all the way bro. i got you."

**** yo 5 stars.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Might work if they did NOT have any bags/luggage. If they leave bags/luggage you HAVE to wait for them.....and many customers know it.


Get a cash deposit up front for leaving baggage and an email from them stating they are leaving their luggage with no liabiity to the Driver or Uber.


----------



## UberHammer

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Might work if they did NOT have any bags/luggage. If they leave bags/luggage you HAVE to wait for them.....and many customers know it.


No room on the curb?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberHammer said:


> No room on the curb?


I'd worry about the liability issue of putting someone's luggage on the curb and driving away.


----------



## UberHammer

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'd worry about the liability issue of putting someone's luggage on the curb and driving away.


Taking a rider's luggage to the curb is part of a 5 star experience.


----------



## LAuberX

Stop for food, don't tip?

Lose a star for food in my car.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberHammer said:


> Taking a rider's luggage to the curb is part of a 5 star experience.


Having the luggage grow legs when the customer is not around and the driver leaves.....not so much.


----------



## UberHammer

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Having the luggage grow legs when the customer is not around and the driver leaves.....not so much.


Their post-uber experience may not seem like 5 stars to them. The uber experience is a hard act to follow.


----------



## UberDC

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People use the same trick in the limousine business, I'll be back in 5 minutes, 3 hours later they come back. They tell you I'll be back in 5 minutes so that you don't take off and make sure you're still waiting for them. Especially if they run in and won't take your phone number.
> My record waiting in one spot for a guy who ran in without telling me shit or taking my phone number is 12 hours.


12 hours??? You're a complete donk.


----------



## UberDC

ALWAYS notify pax that your max wait time is 10 mins and if they leave their things that they are doing so at their own risk. If they don't return then simply end the trip and submit a fare review with pics of the things that they left.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> ALWAYS notify pax that your max wait time is 10 mins and if they leave their things that they are doing so at their own risk. If they don't return then simply end the trip and submit a fare review with pics of the things that they left.


Where do you put the things they left?


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Where do you put the things they left?


Keep them until they come to you to get them back. Never go out of your way to return anything because if that something was that important to them then they wouldn't have left it. That goes for anything that is left behind. Let them find a way to get in touch with you and have them come get it or drop it off at your local Uber office if you happen to go by there. I just laugh at people who complain that they left things like their phone in an Uber. Smarten up and keep track of your shit.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> Keep them until they come to you to get them back. Never go out of your way to return anything because if that something was that important to them then they wouldn't have left it. That goes for anything that is left behind. Let them find a way to get in touch with you and have them come get it or drop it off at your local Uber office if you happen to go by there.


First of all: Most of us don't have local offices. Even if we did.....I'm not delivering shit for free to that office.
2nd: Customers will insist that you took (stole) their stuff and demand that it be returned.....immediately....and of course without reward (against Fuber's policy). How do you think the "Customer is always right" mindless drones at Fuber are going to respond to that?
3rd. Who needs the grief and drama? Simply don't allow customers to leave anything in your car unless you choose to wait for them at a convenience store.


----------



## UberXTampa

Once a customer forgot his wallet in the pocket of my car on the passenger side and I didn't know it was even there until he called me and described me where he had put it. Luckily it was still there. But this caused me a 2 hour highway driving to get it to him. His very first expressions were threats and scare tactics telling m he would call police police on me etc... he was acting real jerk. As if I wanted his wallet or anything. I stopped taking any passengers and had to deliver it to him. He did not even tip after wasting 2 hours of a busy night on his mistake. Not to mention the trip was a short one with less than 4 dollars net to me.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberXTampa said:


> He did not even tip after wasting 2 hours of a busy night on his mistake


Nuts on that. Anything like a cell phone or wallet that is left goes into the nearest mailbox or police station. Whichever is more convenient. Everything else (without value) into a trash can. Any calls from riders asking about their missing stuff......nope.....not in my car and never saw it.


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> First of all: Most of us don't have local offices. Even if we did.....I'm not delivering shit for free to that office.
> 2nd: Customers will insist that you took (stole) their stuff and demand that it be returned.....immediately....and of course without reward (against Fuber's policy). How do you think the "Customer is always right" mindless drones at Fuber are going to respond to that?
> 3rd. Who needs the grief and drama? Simply don't allow customers to leave anything in your car unless you choose to wait for them at a convenience store.


You're just like those dumb ass CSRs that don't read emails because you obviously didn't actually READ WHAT I WROTE. Tell them your max wait time and if they leave something you take pics of the things they left behind and attach those to the fare review of that trip if they don't come back, do this in any case that a rider leaves something. If they don't come to you to get their stuff then IF you have a local office, drop it off the next time you are NEAR it. If you don't choose to wait then just tell them to get another Uber.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> You're just like those dumb ass CSRs that don't read emails because you obviously didn't actually READ WHAT I WROTE. Tell them your max wait time and if they leave something you take pics of the things they left behind and attach those to the fare review of that trip, do this in any case that a rider leaves something. If they don't come to you to get their stuff then IF you have a local office then drop it off the next time you are NEAR it.


BS - you are just adding drama and additional crap to a really simple solution that doesn't require all this stupid shit. Don't let anyone leave shit in your car and then get out. Period. End of ****ing story. By all means play the stupid shit games that @UberDC suggests if you are bored and need some more drama and less money in your life. Otherwise.....don't **** around with picture taking, warning customers about deadlines and free storage and delivery to the "local" Fuber office.


----------



## UberDC

UberXTampa said:


> Once a customer forgot his wallet in the pocket of my car on the passenger side and I didn't know it was even there until he called me and described me where he had put it. Luckily it was still there. But this caused me a 2 hour highway driving to get it to him. His very first expressions were threats and scare tactics telling m he would call police police on me etc... he was acting real jerk. As if I wanted his wallet or anything. I stopped taking any passengers and had to deliver it to him. He did not even tip after wasting 2 hours of a busy night on his mistake. Not to mention the trip was a short one with less than 4 dollars net to me.


Why the hell would you go TWO HOURS OUT OF YOUR WAY??? Threat or no threat, like what Former Yellow Driver said, drop it off at the police station, or you can just have HIM COME TO YOU.


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> BS - you are just adding drama and additional crap to a really simple solution that doesn't require all this stupid shit. Don't let anyone leave shit in your car and then get out. Period. End of ****ing story. By all means play the stupid shit games that @UberDC suggests if you are bored and need some more drama and less money in your life. Otherwise.....don't **** around with picture taking, warning customers about deadlines and free storage and delivery to the "local" Fuber office.


Unless you check your car while the pax is still in it then they can easily leave things you won't see unless you get in the back seat after every single trip before they leave or remind them to take their things at the end of every trip, which I'm sure you don't do.


----------



## UberXTampa

I guess I am an idiot! Sometimes I am.
I am the same person who stopped the fare when customer said he forgot his bags at the airport baggage claim belts and just when we were turning into his street.
I took him all the same way back to the airport for free.
and he did not tip!


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> BS - you are just adding drama and additional crap to a really simple solution that doesn't require all this stupid shit. Don't let anyone leave shit in your car and then get out. Period. End of ****ing story. By all means play the stupid shit games that @UberDC suggests if you are bored and need some more drama and less money in your life. Otherwise.....don't **** around with picture taking, warning customers about deadlines and free storage and delivery to the "local" Fuber office.


You're obviously one of those former cabbies who helped give cabs a bad name to begin with and which is why Uber is now screwing over riders and drivers alike because of the stupid shit that cabbies do.


----------



## UberDC

UberXTampa said:


> I guess I am an idiot! Sometimes I am.
> I am the same person who stopped the fare when customer said he forgot his bags at the airport baggage claim belts and just when we were turning into his street.
> I took him all the same way back to the airport for free.
> and he did not tip!


LOL


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> Unless you check your car while the pax is still in it then they can easily leave things you won't see unless you get in the back seat after every single trip before they leave or remind them to take their things at the end of every trip, which I'm sure you don't do.


You are correct. Other than a cursory look to make sure no trash was left in the back seats....I do NOT check after every ride. I do tell EVERY passenger to make sure they have their cell phones and valuables before leaving the car. After I leave.....see post #50 above. As far as ALLOWING a rider to leave shit in the car on purpose? Not going to happen unless it's a convenience store.....and I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> You're obviously one of those former cabbies who helped give cabs a bad name to begin with and which is why Uber is now screwing over riders and drivers alike because of the stupid shit that cabbies do.


Ah yes. The same old refrain from a naive Fuber driver that has been embarrassed by someone with more experience and a better approach to making money and not getting screwed. Try to keep in mind that cab drivers MIGHT have had some GOOD practical reasons for many of their tactics.


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Ah yes. The same old refrain from a naive Fuber driver that has been embarrassed by someone with more experience and better approach to making money and not getting screwed.


I don't depend on Uber like you do, if they deactivate me right now then they would actually be doing me a favor. Don't pretend like cabbies have a bad name for nothing. I'm from and live in the district and have taken many cabs. Denying that cabbies created their own problems is truly naive.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> I don't depend on Uber like you do, if they deactivate me right now then they would actually be doing me a favor. Don't pretend like cabbies have a bad name for nothing. I'm from and live in the district and have taken many cabs. Denying that cabbies created their own problems is truly naive.


First ....you don't know me. I have posted many times on this forum that this job supplements my retirement. So you are wrong AGAIN.
2nd: You are making shit up. I said clearly that you should "Try to keep in mind that cab drivers MIGHT have had some GOOD practical reasons for many of their tactics". Don't make shit up. I NEVER said or pretended that "cabbies have a bad name for nothing". Please supply the quote where I did or once again you are WRONG.
I don't give a shit how many cab rides you've taken....it has nothing to do with your stupid shit ideas about how to handle customers wanting to leave their stuff in your car. Oh yah.....you were wrong about THAT also.


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> First ....you don't know me. I have posted many times on this forum that this job supplements my retirement. So you are wrong AGAIN.
> 2nd: You are making shit up. I said clearly that you should "Try to keep in mind that cab drivers MIGHT have had some GOOD practical reasons for many of their tactics". Don't make shit up. I NEVER said or pretended that "cabbies have a bad name for nothing". Please supply the quote where I did or once again you are WRONG.
> I don't give a shit how many cab rides you've taken....it has nothing to do with your stupid shit ideas about how to handle customers wanting to leave their stuff in your car. Oh yah.....you were wrong about THAT also.


True, I don't know you which is why I don't give a shit about what you say, but you're clearly bothered by my comments. The truth about cabbies hurts because you obviously used to be one. So, Uber on!


----------



## elelegido

UberXTampa said:


> I once got this "I am going to take care of you" asshole making me wait 27 minutes in the mall while he picked a Luis Vuitton purse for his *****. He had his bags in my trunk, I couldn't simply end the trip and move on. He said he will be back immediately and he appeared after 27 minutes. 1 star is all I could do when he did not tip! I don't know if standing my ground applies in such a situation  what he did was an attack on my being.


Text to passenger - "my kid's school just called and I have to go immediately. I'll leave your shopping bags at the doors to the mall through which you entered."


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> True, I don't know you which is why I don't give a shit about what you say, but you're clearly bothered by my comments. The truth about cabbies hurts because you obviously used to be one. So, Uber on!


More childish dribble. Nahnah a boo boo ....sticks and stones. Really? Grow the **** up and stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

elelegido said:


> Text to passenger - "my kid's school just called and I have to go immediately. I'll leave your shopping bags at the doors to the mall through which you entered."


What happens if those bags grow legs before the passenger returns to get them?


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> More childish dribble. Nahnah a boo boo ....sticks and stones. Really? Grow the **** up and stop embarrassing yourself.


Even retired, you stay true to your old cabbie ways.


Former Yellow Driver said:


> More childish dribble. Nahnah a boo boo ....sticks and stones. Really? Grow the **** up and stop embarrassing yourself.


Not doing yourself any favors, are you?


----------



## elelegido

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What happens if those bags grow legs before the passenger returns to get them?


Tough. Child's emergency trumps bags. Plus, the Uberloser would have the same time it takes me to get to the mall doors and meet me


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

elelegido said:


> Tough. Child's emergency trumps bags. Plus, the Uberloser would have the same time it takes me to get to the mall doors and meet me


What if the Uberloser complains to the FUBER drones that you stole their bags?


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What if the Uberloser complains to the FUBER drones that you stole their bags?


You're really that scared and intimidated by Uber?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> You're really that scared and intimidated by Uber?


Is there no limit to the stupid shit you can post?


----------



## elelegido

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What if the Uberloser complains to the FUBER drones that you stole their bags?


They'd see my text in their system and that I had notified the pax where his bags would be.


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Is there no limit to the stupid shit you can post?


I love goading dipshit cabbies like you, lol. This is my entertainment while at work.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

elelegido said:


> They'd see my text in their system and that I had notified the pax where his bags would be.


Hopefully that would be sufficient and not require endless numbers of emails and explanations from you to straighten it out AFTER they immediately suspend you.....which is what the drones often do whenever a customer complains about something that MIGHT be illegal. I'll stick with my method. Simpler and no room for error or drama.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> I love goading dipshit cabbies like you, lol. This is my entertainment while at work.


Perhaps you could stick to just the goading part and eliminate all the crappy advice you are giving to other drivers that don't know you are full of shit?


----------



## elelegido

UberXTampa said:


> Once a customer forgot his wallet in the pocket of my car on the passenger side and I didn't know it was even there until he called me and described me where he had put it. Luckily it was still there. But this caused me a 2 hour highway driving to get it to him. His very first expressions were threats and scare tactics telling m he would call police police on me etc... he was acting real jerk. As if I wanted his wallet or anything. I stopped taking any passengers and had to deliver it to him. He did not even tip after wasting 2 hours of a busy night on his mistake. Not to mention the trip was a short one with less than 4 dollars net to me.


I would answer the phone and say "No, I can't see your item". Then simply hand the item into the next police station you happen to pass. Job done.

Pax error does not constitute extra, unpaid work for me.


----------



## elelegido

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Hopefully that would be sufficient and not require endless numbers of emails and explanations from you to straighten it out AFTER they immediately suspend you.....which is what the drones often do whenever a customer complains about something that MIGHT be illegal. I'll stick with my method. Simpler and no room for error or drama.


There would be a certain element of risk; that's true. But life's too short to have people take advantage.


----------



## UberDC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Perhaps you could stick to just the goading part and eliminate all the crappy advice you are giving to other drivers that don't know you are full of shit?


You're putting a lot of anger into this, why not redirect it in emails to Uber?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

elelegido said:


> But life's too short to have people take advantage.


Exactly. Which is why I'm not going to waste time or give them the opportunity in situations where I know that is possible/likely that it is going to turn out poorly for me. With Fubers current wait times.....why take the risk and wait for anyone?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDC said:


> You're putting a lot of anger into this, why not redirect it in emails to Uber?


Nice try but I done playing with you. Your bad advice doesn't just go away when you change subjects.


----------



## Realityshark

Rate him whatever makes you feel good. Uber doesn't care about passenger ratings. Uber just lets us rate passengers as part of their mind control game. Rate everybody a one....it doesn't matter. Passengers don't even see their ratings. Passengers don't get weekly emails ****ing with them about their ratings. Passengers stay on the platform with ratings that would get us fired. That should tell you something.


----------



## [email protected] Noob

UberXTampa said:


> I guess I am an idiot! Sometimes I am.
> I am the same person who stopped the fare when customer said he forgot his bags at the airport baggage claim belts and just when we were turning into his street.
> I took him all the same way back to the airport for free.
> and he did not tip!


You're right. You are an idiot! Good god!


----------



## Bart McCoy

[email protected] Noob said:


> You're right. You are an idiot! Good god!


right lol, why da hell would he take a pax ANYWHERE for free?


----------



## Divadrive

RideshareGuru said:


> One of my best rides ever included a 30 minute Taco Bell stop. It was at 3x surge on 4th of July. The drive thru was slammed, so I recommended that the pax go in to order. Those dumb *****es ate their food in the restaurant while I sat back, turned off the engine and listened to the radio while earning $32/hr. Then they took a 10 mile trip to boot!


----------



## Saltyoldman

driveLA said:


> lol ya i've gotten those ******bags that make special requests at the beginning of the ride with promise of a tip or being "taken care of" and towards the end of the ride all that big talk turns into "5 stars all the way bro. i got you."
> 
> &%[email protected]!* yo 5 stars.


Exactly the verbal tip!!! Get $&@ked u d$&@he nozzle


----------

